# Substitute pet rat



## Ceen (Sep 29, 2012)

For the time being, my situation prevents me from adopting. So I made my own!

Rat Plush - prototype by DragonSquared Studio, on Flickr

Still working on the pattern, this is the 2nd draft. I'm working on a variegated version (for some reason I love the 'dalmatian-y' looking coats) as well as a hairless out of some pink minky fabric. 

The pattern is about 10" from nose to butt, so it's on the larger side of life size. I tried looking at a lot of different photos of body angles when drafting the pattern, though I think the sloping back and squishy belly may need a bit more tweaking.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

So cute I need one


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

That is amazing! Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## W0LFPR1NC3SS (Oct 22, 2012)

Ohmygosh!!! I'm a huge stuffed animal person and that is so cute! You should do commissions and trades.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It would be cool to own a stuffed one like that.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Too cute....love it! How very creative!!


----------



## Ceen (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I showed my mother the prototype and finished 3rd draft, and now she wants one for her office (a doll rat, not a real rat. Yet anyway). If only I could convince my husband that they're cute and we should have some too!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I'm repeating others here.....but do you do commissions? Are you planning on selling these anywhere?


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it! Would you ever consider doing commissions?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, that is incredible!


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow! You are talented.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

You should really offer commisions! The pattern looks great to me!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

adorable! I want one


----------



## Ceen (Sep 29, 2012)

I've almost finished up a grey hooded version (which also went through some shape tweaks)! Pardon the yellow pins holding stuff in place. : )

Rat plush - revised by DragonSquared Studio, on Flickr

This one has toes, a squishier belly and haunches, is a bit better balanced. I have a lot of fun drafting patterns and working out a 'correct' 3D shape with flat pieces. It's a lot of trial and error, hah.

I want to thank everyone for their feedback and compliments and just general awesomeness! : ) I draft plush/dolls in my free time between studio pressures, it's relaxing and fun. At present, I don't think I could properly devote the time necessary to take commissions. If I do have a down spell with the day job, I'll be sure to let y'all know! : D

If this keeps up, though, I might have a desk full of critters and put some up for adoption on my Etsy. I'm having too much fun looking up different coat patterns!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

This is the best designed rat animal that I've ever seen! Very good proportions and very adorable as well. Great job!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Those are amazing.


----------



## W0LFPR1NC3SS (Oct 22, 2012)

You should make one of these! Some guy on craigslist called them african soft fur rats I believe. They are so pretty!


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG! I LOVE IT! They are super duper cute, please please notify us if u sell them on etsy... I will snatch one up and proudly display it next to my pillow SO CUTEE!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

These are the best stuffed little rats I have ever seen. They are like little fabric sculptures. You are an artist.


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Aww that is an adorable idea as a substitute, really well done too! Definite talent!


----------

